# Power Conditioner



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

Do I need one? Are there combo surge protection/power conditioners anyone recommends?

Any great ID sites?


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes you do and it depends on how much money you want to spend.

If you'll get a chance to go to CES, stop by our room 30-331 so we can show you what we got for you. 


HuskerOmaha said:


> Do I need one? Are there combo surge protection/power conditioners anyone recommends?
> 
> Any great ID sites?


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Surge-X*



HuskerOmaha said:


> Do I need one? Are there combo surge protection/power conditioners anyone recommends?
> 
> Any great ID sites?


Need one?
Depends.

Power conditioner?
Hmm.

All of this can be controversial regarding surge/conditioning.

I have a whole house surge protection system (cheap) as well as surge to components and a UPS for my JVC RS20 projector.

Check out this site for some info:
http://www.surgex.com/
(Caltech from HTS forum was a great contact, but I eventually bought through Full Compass - Joel Dennis contact)

Home Theater Spot (newly named: AC Power Forum) had a bunch of posts about 2 years ago (many by me, eg "Which surge-X") and AVS of course should deluge you in opinions, information and myths.

:no clue:


Check out my AVS build site (index on post #1) that might let you see what I did and have links to power/surge info.

Mike


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

A whole house surge protection is the first step.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Surge*



Hugh said:


> A whole house surge protection is the first step.


I agree.
Cost effective, covers everything.

There IS a point to covering INTRA-house AC noise, but likely less dangerous and components have some protection.

Mike

**EDIT**
More info on my setup...
(if you want some ideas, I noticed that Surge-X has a whole new consumer product line now)
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1078118

*Main HT Room*
*Power: *dedicated 20A lines, house electric, ethernet, & coaxial cable (Intermatic) surge protection
*-- Electronics:* Surge-X SEQ
*-- Projector: *Furman M1500-UPS-PFP
*-- Mains/sub:* Panamax M2A20

*Family Room*
*Surge:* Brick Wall PW2RAUD2 & APC AV H10 (Silver)

*Office:*
*Surge: *APC AV H10

*Gym*
*Power:* Surge-X Flat Pak 82, APC AV H15

*Bar
Power:* Surge-X Flat Pak 82


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

*Power/surge*

Hugh, Mike,

Thanks for the info. I think I may go the used route on this, there are a few AVS/Audiogon etc deals, including local that are 1/3 to 1/4 the price of new.

This is my first build so just trying to be functional. In 5-10 when we build a home, then it will get fun.

Another thing...on my MA-5/29 rack, do I secure the threaded screws or whatever for the shelves with cage nuts?

They seem awkward and hard to get TIGHT even with 2 people. I bought "snap in" square cage nuts which now don't seem right.

Suggestions?

It all came from MA....I can add pics if needed.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Power/surge - sounds good.

MA rack questions -
I'm not sure I'm following. Maybe you can add links or pics to what you are asking.

Mike


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules (Jun 22, 2010)

i ended up purchasing a whole home surge protector and getting an equitech sub panel so that my 2-channel/theater and my studio both have super clean, balanced power. having a big toroidal does wonders. and is not an issue when it comes to large current draw things like amps.

http://www.equitech.com/products/industrial/wall.html

http://www.equitech.com/products/rack/modelqav.html

Matt


----------

